# how to Switch off Wifi Auto scanning After it has been connected to 1 wifi network



## rish1 (Jul 21, 2014)

ok i have a router right next to my lappy and it connects with the wifi fine..

 my ping is usually fine and doesn't fluctuates .. as soon as my wifi starts scanning for other networks like say 20 seconds later then the ping fluctuates again ..

how to stop this automatic scanning after it has been connected to a network? 

a manual scan or maybe increasing the time interval of scan could help..

anybody know ?

- - - Updated - - -

lol... i found the solution myself 


How To Disable WLAN Background Scans - gHacks Tech News


----------



## Bing (Jul 21, 2014)

You can set the default network connection WIFI connection, so would not have been scanned,Perhaps you want to set up your router. I have been using Huawei E5186 and the signal strength is very impressive.And has never been in such a situation.
hope this helps


----------

